# What would you buy - India Trip Feb 11'



## Gill (15 Dec 2010)

So in Prep for Hols in Feb, I have been compiling a List of things to buy while In India. 
Last time there were only a few LFS and managed to visit 1 after alot of Searching with my Brother In Law. 
Looking at the Yellow pages for where I will be staying there are alot more open now. So choice is alot better. 

Last Time I bought loads of fish food. And My Brother In law is Very Interesting in having either a Tropical Pond or large Focal point Tank for the Veranda/Courtyard. Will try and get him to go as Large as possible    

So What would you buy. 

List So far ( I have 50Kilo baggage allowance - So 1 suitace will be just gifts and stuff).
Bogwood, Driftwood, Vinewood, Java Wood. 
Foods
Meds
Glassware - if i can find it
External Filters and HOBS. 
Plants



Also Looking for a Nice little USB HD Cam on a budget to use while over there. Want to try and find the Pythons that live in one of the sugar cane fields


----------



## Gill (15 Dec 2010)

*Re: What would you buy*

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Produ...01379|Camcorders+and+accessories|14419485.htm
seen this one - looks nice for the price


----------



## Gill (3 Feb 2011)

*Re: What would you buy*

3 days to go


----------



## Angus (3 Feb 2011)

*Re: What would you buy*

wheres abouts are you going gill? dont know of many fish shops in goa! lol!


----------



## Gill (3 Feb 2011)

*Re: What would you buy*



			
				fozziebear said:
			
		

> wheres abouts are you going gill? dont know of many fish shops in goa! lol!




Going to be Going to Delhi, Chandigarh, Ludhiana mainly. So hoping to go round as many as I can. Most likely will borrow one of my Cousins Drivers for a few days and visit as many as i can when in those areas.


----------



## Angus (3 Feb 2011)

*Re: What would you buy*

sounds wicked  id love to be there and not at work! ever thought about going out there and catching wild fish? im sure theres loads of rice fish and stuff in the sticks.


----------



## Gill (3 Feb 2011)

*Re: What would you buy*

It Is going to be Very Nice, The Wife is going untill Late April/May. I Might Stay till the end of March depending on how I feel and If there is enough money. 
I used to spend half the year in india untill i was 11 and loved it. Always catching animals and bringing them home. 

There are a few rivers and places where i think there will be some nice fish, near my inlaws Villa.
Just not looking forward to the journey there, As do not know how the little one will take to flying.


----------



## Gill (21 Feb 2011)

*Re: What would you buy*

been here 3 weeks now, and managed to go to 1 place. Sadly No fish in to look at but some good prices. Going to Ludhiana on wednesday so will try and get to a few places. 
Oh and we changed our tickets so no rush now, staying untill the 15th of april


----------



## sanj (22 Feb 2011)

*Re: What would you buy*

The best LFS in India seem to be in the South from what ive understood. It would be well for you to get on and make contact on the Indianaquariumhobbyist website. I am sure they would be able to help. I would guess Delhi is your best bet for the places you are going.


----------



## Gill (23 Feb 2011)

*Re: What would you buy*



			
				sanj said:
			
		

> The best LFS in India seem to be in the South from what ive understood. It would be well for you to get on and make contact on the Indianaquariumhobbyist website. I am sure they would be able to help. I would guess Delhi is your best bet for the places you are going.




Cool, thanks for the info Sanj.


----------



## Gill (10 Mar 2011)

*Re: What would you buy*

Been In chandigarh for a few days and Went to a place called Marine Dreams Last night. 
Tanks Were Excessively Expensive even compared to the Uk, By about 30-40GBP.
Bought a Few things and Going to try some Jap mat. Also Filters (Boyu, Sea Star, Resun) are Very Cheap so got a Few. Sadly NO Demand for HOBS so not for sale. Eheim Classic Externals were the same price as over here. 
Now the Fish Prices were So Damn Cheap:
Flowerhorns - SB 400Rs = 5.48GBP
Danios. Tetras, Rasboras - 20Rs = 27pence
Platties, Mollies, Livebearers - 10Rs = 13pence
Cichlids - 50Rs = 68pence 
Only Took a few Pix as it was late and he was about to close soon. Will Upload when I am back and have amy Card Reader

Next will be Ludhiana again at the end of the week when staying with my nephews. 
Then Delhi before we fly back (going to stop for a few days @ somwhere like the Radisson) as a 10 hr Road trip follwed with a Flight home will be tooo Much for Tejas and Narinder.


----------



## Gill (22 Mar 2011)

*Re: What would you buy*

Not done much over the last 2 weeks, Had a really bad fever and squits. Culminating in an allergic reaction from the combined squitts and fever meds. Ended up in a Catatonic state for a few hours and had to have my stomach pumped, only then did i start to recover after a few hours. Now the Heat Has turned up high and the mozzies are out in force and have taking a liking to me. so not going out much, legs badly swollen from all the bites. Mozzie repellants not doing much good. So using Garlic Infused Mustard oil rub - hopefully will work. 

Going to Ludhiana again and will ask one of my cousins to take me round again


----------



## Piper (22 Mar 2011)

*What would you buy*

My


----------



## a1Matt (22 Mar 2011)

*Re: What would you buy*

Ouch! You are having a tough time Gill.  I can sympathise as I've been to India a couple of times and always get the squits.  Hope your feeling tip top soon


----------



## Gill (23 Mar 2011)

*Re: What would you buy*



			
				a1Matt said:
			
		

> Ouch! You are having a tough time Gill.  I can sympathise as I've been to India a couple of times and always get the squits.  Hope your feeling tip top soon



yeah the squits are not the best thing for in the heat of india. Might be staying another month now untill may, as a few family things have come up and one of my cousins from oz is coming over.


----------



## Gill (14 Apr 2011)

*Re: What would you buy*

So Not staying on anymore, mum is home alone and need to start enquiring about nursery for the little one. Did not realise waiting lists were that bad - doH!!!
Has been a great 2 months+ and have enjoyed myself alot. Met loads of the Wifes side of the family and Sis-In-Laws aswell. 
Found out some of the family are in the fisheries business. 
Sis-In-Laws, Bro-In-Law has a Fish farm And Pig and Duck/Geese Farm. Went to see that and was interesting to learn about how they rear fish over here for food and seasons. 
Saw them harvesting some fish - Can't remember the name, but know it was not a Tilapia species.  Sadly No Pix as forgot both BB and Camera. 
He did invite me to watch them harvesting some piglets but declined as have seen that already on C4 Live. Also Wife said no . 

Bought some nice supplies for myself from Chandigarh - But only got to go to 1 aquarium as none of my relatives could figure out where they were in the various sectors of the cities. Fish Prices have increased by 10Rs per fish, But when you consider that Flowerhorns are under a Fiver and so were Titaniums it did not matter. Wish I could have bought some fish. Checkerboard cichlids were only 50p each, Neons 10p, Glofish 10p, Denisoni Barbs £1.05 etc.

Brother in Law decided not to purchase a Tank yet as wants more of the villa to be completed (another year at least, Video will be uploaded, as such a Huge Place spent nearly £300,000K+ so far). He liked the pix i showed him of "medicinmans" Sunken Garden Outdoor/Indoor tank over on TPT. And would like something like that for the empty space under the spiral staircase. 

Weather has been great and reaching over 30 on most days. Some Spectacular storms and ligthing shows (no thunder).

Will update more when back in the uk, as coming up to 6am and internet slows down after that.


----------



## a1Matt (14 Apr 2011)

*Re: What would you buy*

Sounds like a great trip (even including all the health woes!), will be nice to hear more about it and see some pics when your back and settled


----------



## Steve Smith (14 Apr 2011)

*Re: What would you buy*

Pretty epic trip Pard   Hope you have a safe journey home mate!


----------



## Gill (15 Apr 2011)

*Re: What would you buy*

Just got back and loads to sort out. 
Will update with thread and pix soon as


----------



## Gill (17 Apr 2011)

*Re: What would you buy*

still really tired after the 20 hour journey home and a day of rest. 
Finished unpacking all the suitcases and the one with all the aquatics stuff in is wrecked. looks like something was dropped on the suitcase in transport, side is cracked. My aunts medicinal supplies have all leaked all over my stuff. waiting for it to all dry before i start looking thru to see what is salvagable and what is ruined. 
hoping the filters and light units are ok 
so not happy, Dunno if i can claim for anything as paid cash and no receipt


----------



## Gill (17 Apr 2011)

*Re: What would you buy*

Did not bring back any plants as did not want to risk customs. 
There were So many Plants Growing Emersed in the fields and along the water channels dug for the buffalo feed fields. 
Loads of emersed Four Leaf Clover and Lots of Mosses and Liverworts.


----------



## Mortis (17 Apr 2011)

Damn, I wish I had seen this sooner and you had come to Mumbai. Would have got you sorted with the fishy stuff if you had.
If anyone else is coming to Mumbai, let me know Ill take you guys around.


----------



## Gill (17 Apr 2011)

Mortis said:
			
		

> Damn, I wish I had seen this sooner and you had come to Mumbai. Would have got you sorted with the fishy stuff if you had.
> If anyone else is coming to Mumbai, let me know Ill take you guys around.



Lol Don't worry, Only have a few relatives in mumbai and might go see them next time we are over.


----------



## Gill (28 Apr 2011)

Whoops forgot to update this. 
Here is a Video of where we stayed @ my mother in laws. 
Part 1
https://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=1996781400915
Part 2
https://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=1996824681997


----------



## a1Matt (28 Apr 2011)

Can't see the vids.  I expect we need to be friends on facebook first.


----------



## Gill (28 Apr 2011)

a1Matt said:
			
		

> Can't see the vids.  I expect we need to be friends on facebook first.



Whoops will reupload to PB


----------



## Gill (29 Apr 2011)

Just waiting for vimeo to convert the vid. 

PS Doesn't she look amazing


----------



## Gill (29 Apr 2011)

http://vimeo.com/23035804 Part 1
http://vimeo.com/23037093 Part 2


----------

